

Ask HN: Gastronomy/Culinary History books - kunj2aan

I am really interested in Food anthropology and the history of the food that we eat.<p>Do you guys have any good recommendations on this topic?<p>Thanks.
======
bmelton
Harold McGee's "On Food and Cooking" (non-affiliate link:
[http://www.amazon.com/On-Food-Cooking-Science-
Kitchen/dp/068...](http://www.amazon.com/On-Food-Cooking-Science-
Kitchen/dp/0684800012))

Similar, scientifically, to Alton Brown, but much more detailed (and less
humorous). This is equivalent to an O'Reilly book on food.

